# Anglessey or Lleyn Peninsula Early September ? Tips please



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello All,

Planning a trip from North North Yorkshire down to Anglessey. 

I'm assuming it's a good place to go. 

Any tips, CL's etc. Or should i perhaps head for the
Lleyn Peninsula. 

Thanks All.

Freddiebooks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My take on the Llynn peninsula is in the middle of this blog page:http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-354.html


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We stay just outside of Portmadoc,and there is loads to see and do.I have been on the lleyn peninsular with work,and there are some nice spots on there,it appeared quiet and unhurried,with families heading off to the beach loaded up with chairs.tables,balls and rubber rings and little plastic dingy's. If this is only part of your holiday,another world is open to you,once you get back to Portmadoc.It is a lovely part of the world,despite what a certain Mrs Robinson says. Give it a go,if its not for you,you need never go again
Jented...(Sponsered by the Welsh Tourist Board) There's nice for us,lol.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just had a couple of days down there, revisited Llanbedrog beach where I always went as a child, and still lovely, but stayed on Anglesey near Benllech, the village of Moelfre was lovely (and I spotted a small site on the way in), plenty of other things to see and do, even sitting outside the Liverpool arms in Conwy with fish and chips fighting off the sea gulls :lol:

Oh and dont forget to go to 'whistling sands'!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had static van on Anglesey for 23 years so know it quite well, that site was Tyn Rhos just outside Moelfre, the guy who runs the beach carpark and cafe there has Motorhomes parking over night at £5 a time so I believe. You are right next to the Llygwy beach , excellent dog walking and a cliff walk all the way into Moelfre which I agree is a lovely spot. 

My favourite place on there was Camaes Bay just a little way up, not easy to park large vans but there are 2 car parks the one on the far side of the bay you get to without going into the village at all and you can walk along the prom/concrete path to the village with ease. 

There is another site on the far side of the island quite near Church bay that I believe is lovely, steep walk down to church bay but worth it on a nice day. There is also a lovely site at Silver bay across the other side with direct access to beach, more commercial but not very. 

On your way down Dinas Dinelle (wrong spelling) has a few campsites and another lovely beach when tide is out. 

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I lived on Anglesey for two years around 1970 at Rhosneigr and my work took me to South Stack, North Stack, Point Lynas and the Skerries in the 90's, still can't see the attraction, although the view to Snowdonia is sometimes good


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

As far as I am concerned the only good thing about Anglesey is the beautiful view of Snowdonia when leaving.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I once did a delivery to Anglessey. Never again

Stay in north wales.

Conwy touring park is ok
DAve p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is also the Electric mountain,near LLanberis,also the old Slate mines/caverns,these are best done on wet days ,but if you are blest with good weather all the time,well worth a nosey on a good day.
Further down,Portmerion,Harlech castle,in to LLanbedre,you approach a narrow bridge,turn left just before the Queen Vic. pub and ask a local directions to the Roman steps (a walk),an old pack horse route to England,or over the bridge turn immediate right,and this will bring you to the causway for "Shell Island".If you go to S/Island,park up on the car park and nip and have a look before you pay to go on,it is NOT for everybody,but off main holiday periods it does for me,you can park right on the edge of the beach in places,lots of sand and a few rock pools.
Jented. W.T.Board


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, we'll be up on the LLeyn for the bank holiday weekend at a small site near Tudweiliog called Penrallt Coastal Campsite. Not been before so can't rate it yet, but if it's anything like as good as the CL we stayed at nearby last year (see my campsite review) it will be lovely.

The Lleyn I'd say is way prettier than Anglesey. The north coast is much like Cornwall only less crowded, and whilst much of it is ideal for beach lovers, the clifftop walking is lovely. There's a great headland near Aberdaron with views over to Bardsey with a couple of small sites near to it too.

The south coast is busier from Pwllheli to Abersoch being very popular with boating types. Usually a bit less exposed if it's windy though! 

Great market at Pwllheli on a Wednesday, but parking not great. 

Easy access to Snowdonia, Ffestiniog railway from Porthmadoc well worth a trip up to the slate mines at Blaenau Ffestiniog.


----------

